# Isabeli Fontana, Izabel Goulart Monange Dream Fashion Tour Fashion Sao Paulo 5.3.2010 12x



## General (6 März 2010)




----------



## Q (11 März 2010)

toll wie sie da sitzen :thumbup: Danke für die Hübschen!


----------



## canil (11 März 2010)

Danke für die Bilder! :thumbup:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (12 März 2010)

Heiß sehen die Ladys aus! :thumbup:

Freue mich auch die Fernanda Tavares wieder mal zu sehen! :WOW:

DANKE fürs hochladen! :thumbup:
Tobi


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Apr. 2010)

:thx: für die Schönen

auch ein T-Shirt kann entzücken


----------



## koftus89 (21 Okt. 2012)

ja, da ist was versammelt auf den gruppenfotos. schönheit pur und en masse.


----------

